# Might need a Sub Contractor for Sat and Sunday



## CrazyPlower (Oct 24, 2005)

Looking for a Sub Contractor possibly willing to help me out if i get behind Saturday and Sunday in SE CT. If anyone is willing to help let me know I would appreciate it with thanks.


----------



## JDsnowremoval (Nov 9, 2005)

Where are you located? i still have my F-350 with the plow on it. I got out of the snow business like most of you know because of my new job but since its saterday and sunday i will not be working. You can give me an email if you would like [email protected]


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

any more Subs out there,,,,Cornelis


----------



## Gatewayuser (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm in Ohio the land of no snow and I have a 01 F-350 4x4 with a Boss 8ft V-Plow and a snow-ex spreader. I also have 5 ton of bag lesco melt and rock salt too. If you want help. I bet that would take a lot of gas.


----------



## mtfd774 (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm located in the NewLondon area. What do you have ?


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

mtfd774 said:


> I'm located in the NewLondon area. What do you have ?


?????????????????


----------

